# So now it's official!



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I noticed on the Londinium website that Reiss has made it official that he has relocated himself and his roastery to Auckland - the New Zealand one!

I guess that will preclude members here from buying his beans - although a group buy with shipping times would at least allow them to rest!!

It is my understanding that Londinium lever machines and bits are unaffected and will be handled from Birmingham.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Still ploughing through my last (final) order from Londinium... Rwanda Kinunu.

I dunno about other people on here, but I really got on well with Reiss's beans... I do know that he "air roasts", so I have bought a Roastilino, and I am just off to Amsterdam, to pick my friend's brain about pidding/programming... Because as it stands at the moment the Roastilino is pretty much useless... I cannot seem to get a decent balance between burnt and under roasted. The pidding process, should yield pinpoint accuracy, that is repeatable.

Well....

That's the goal anyway...

There might be a little more to roasting, I suspect!!!










How do you like your L1 David?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well good luck to Reiss, I am sure , no positive that he has all bases covered, offering one on one Skype for support .

It's a global community and although he the other side of the planet I am sure once the roasting is up and running the coffee is going to be coming to the UK.

Shame as I was hoping to meet him one day.

All the best Reiss in your new location .


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I wish him all the best out there....absolutely lovely country as well


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

sjenner said:


> How do you like your L1 David?


Love it Stephen although I have had to learn a lot because it is less forgiving than my previous HX machine.

I have had to tweak my roasting technique as well. I bought some dark beans from Coffee Compass to take my roast out of the equation but will recommence roasting my OBJ when it runs out.

My K10 has made the biggest difference but I am still learning and refining my technique.

I've bought a refractometer as well now but not yet had the chance to really play with it!

David


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sad to hear Reiss has re-located. Reiss's roasts have always been the benchmark for my espresso - without them, guess I will have to really get stuck into roasting my own.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

He is from NZ originally isn't he?

I wonder if he has shipped the roaster over!

Best luck to him either way.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Believe he has - anyone know the type/make of roaster Reiss uses?


----------



## ScottBentley (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, Reiss put his roaster on a container and shipped it back. He never told me what the roaster was but he did mention it was 'pimped/hacked' I guess it wasn't an off the shelf number

Good luck Reiss hope to see you back in the UK at some point


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

aaronb said:


> He is from NZ originally isn't he?
> 
> I wonder if he has shipped the roaster over!
> 
> Best luck to him either way.


Indeed he has Aaron... Lock stock and barrel...

Questions were asked, I can assure you.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Believe he has - anyone know the type/make of roaster Reiss uses?


It's an air roaster from a now defunct company that more or less defined "fluidised bed roasters". As I mentioned above, I have bought a little Roastilino from Fracino, and so far, I am not massively impressed by the lack of control, there are four buttons, from suntanned to frazzled and that is it... However, I have been watching a little project that Frans Goddijn has been running, in which he has pidded and probed the Roastilino, and it is now controlled via a serial port via Artisan Coffee roasting software.

This gives the kind of control that Reiss has, but for 230gm rather than several kilos.

All I need then is around 10 years of practice, a bit of talent, and the sudden acquisition of a tastebud or two, to easily equal the likes of Reiss....


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Nuts! Where I am I going to go now? I've been touring other roasters but always ended up thinking Londinium was better suited to me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

sjenner said:


> It's an air roaster from a now defunct company that more or less defined "fluidised bed roasters".


Been looking at a Youtube clip of a fluidised roaster:






For some reason, had always thought Reiss's roaster was a conventional drum roaster.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I think some fluid bed roasters do look similar to the more traditional variety of roaster from the outside at least.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> Nuts! Where I am I going to go now? I've been touring other roasters but always ended up thinking Londinium was better suited to me.


Do I spot a GAP in the market?!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Been looking at a Youtube clip of a fluidised roaster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not like that...

More like this!






I think Reiss's is smaller, I never saw it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Where can I get one??


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Where can I get one??


Or more appropriately... Where can you (I) put one? Not exactly a "corner of the kitchen job" is it? Oh and I think that they are as rare as hens' teeth, others may know different.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Nuts! Where I am I going to go now? I've been touring other roasters but always ended up thinking Londinium was better suited to me.


Was just thinking where to buy my next batch of beans from and cast my mind back over the better ones I've had and stopped at londinium.

Has anyone had beans shipped since the move - how much was shipping?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Spoke to Reiss the other day. He thought it would work out about £16/kilo.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Feels excessive to order beans from New Zealand but I might just have to.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Once reiss is set up totally, I will try to sort out a group buy.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Once reiss is set up totally, I will try to sort out a group buy.


That'd be good


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd be interested in a group buy of some of his beans.


----------

